
Dark Knight Director Shuns Digital Effects for the Real Thing - noodle
http://www.wired.com/entertainment/hollywood/magazine/16-07/ff_darknight
======
snprbob86
While we are trying to draw parallels, I've got one:

You can eat too much of your own dog food.

Lucas loves his ILM, and rightfully so, but that doesn't necessitate CGI fire
on the torches in the new Indy movie. Just because you have a lot of cool
software and talented people doesn't mean you NEED to use them.

------
Tamerlin
This reminds me of the CineFX 100th anniversary issue. It was organized as a
series of interviews with visual effects professionals, and the running theme
basically came down to, "Do it right in the camera, don't fix it in post."

It's actually also appropriate here, because one of the reasons that the
visual effects guys pointed out is that doing it right up front costs a LOT
less than "fixing it in post" and takes a lot less time.

------
noodle
i submitted this because i kind of think its insightful and has parallels in
the world of startups and tech. thoughts?

~~~
dougp
Extravagance in movies seems to pay off more than splurging does in startups.
I am guessing because it builds hype and thats what sells tickets.

~~~
dhs
If you're spending lots of money on a never-seen-before shot, that ends up on
screen, and the moviegoer benefits from it; the product gets better, more
people go and see it, and that pays. If you spend a lot of money on first-
class flights and Cuban cigars for founders and staff, it doesn't - from my
experience - make the product better. So there's a difference.

The cigars tasted nice, though.

